# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  καμμενη εξοδος;

## γιαννης_κ

Καληςπερα.δ ξερω πως εγινε αλλα δ μ παιζει τ ενα ηχειο.ανοιγω τ ενιςχυτη ανοιγουν τα ρελε και ακουγεται ο ηχος τςακ ςτα ηχεια,αλλα παρατηρω οτι αν βγαλω κ βαλω τ καλωδιο βγαζει κατι ςαν ςπιθες.αν τ αφηςω ςυνδεμενο δ ακουγεται τπτ περιεργο ςτ ηχειο παραμονο κατι ςαν φυςημα,

----------


## nyannaco

μσ εβγλσ τ μτια

----------

ezizu (15-05-14), jakektm (13-08-15), maik65 (29-11-15), xsterg (15-05-14)

----------


## ezizu

Τι ενισχυτής είναι ; Εργοστασιακός, ιδιοκατασκευή, μάρκα, μοντέλο ;
Μπορείς να μετρήσεις τι τάση έχει πάνω στις φίσες σύνδεσης των ηχείων;

Υ.Γ. Προφανώς και το γνωρίζεις βέβαια,ότι το γράμμα τελικό σίγμα ( ς ) μπαίνει πάντα στο τέλος των λέξεων, ενώ στο ενδιάμεσο χρησιμοποιείται το γράμμα σίγμα (σ), αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνεις, ένα κείμενο γραμμένο με τον τρόπο που έγραψες, είναι κουραστικό κατά την ανάγνωση. Ο πρώτος κανόνας άλλωστε του forum είναι η γραφή με ελληνικούς πεζούς χαρακτήρες και χρήση της Ελληνικής γλώσσας. 
Εξάλλου  νομίζω είναι πολύ απλό, αν πατάς κατά την γραφή στον υπολογιστή, το γράμμα (σ) που βρίσκεται ακριβώς κάτω από το ( ς ) στο πληκτρολόγιο .    
Φιλικά πάντα.

edit : διάβασα στο ίδιο θέμα που έχεις ανοίξει στο www.hlektronika.gr ότι ο ενισχυτής είναι ιδιοκατασκευή, οπότε καλό θα ήταν να μας έδινες κάποιες περισσότερες πληροφορίες, ή να ανέβαζες κάποιο σχέδιο (ιδιαίτερα με τα κυκλώματα προστασίας ,επειδή το κύκλωμα ενισχυτή με το STK4040II  λογικά είναι το standar) ή φωτογραφίες.

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Ενταξει απο συνηθεια  :Smile:  το γραφω ετσι.Λοιπον εγω απορω γιατι να κοπηκε το ποδι και ειναι και λιγο μαυρο .Το ποστ μου αρχικα εδω ειναι http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=75953.Xειροποιητος ενισχυτης ειναι με stk 4040ii

----------


## FILMAN

Λες ότι βάζοντας - βγάζοντας το καλώδιο των ηχείων έβγαζε σπίθες. Δεν άκουγες τίποτα από τα ηχεία όταν το έκανες αυτό; Μέτρα με ένα πολύμετρο στην προβληματική έξοδο να δεις αν έχει συνεχή τάση και πόση.

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Aκουγα ενα τσακ τσακ.Αλλα αν το αφηνα συνδεδεμενο κανονικα δεν αγουγεται τιποτα παρα μονο ενας μικρος θορυβος οπως ακουγεται και στην αλλη εξοδο που δεν εχει προβλημα.(εχω και ενα αλλο ενισχυτη που εχει καμμενη εξοδο και εδω αν συνδεσω ηχειο τοτε ακουγεται κατι που λογικα ειναι dc ).Eπισης μου κανει απορια για να εχει κοπει ποδαρακι απο το ολοκληρομενο.Tι πρεπει να γραφει στο πολυμετρο δηλαδη εαν ειναι καμμενη τι θα μου βγαζει

----------


## γιαννης_κ

http://s4.postimg.org/ttf3tmk71/DSC_0117.jpg το ολοκληρομενο.Επισης εχει και  τετοιο  smart kit http://www.smartkit.gr/loudspeaker-p...h-delay-m.html

----------


## ezizu

Η έξοδο δεν θα πρέπει να έχει τάση πάνω από περίπου 50mV. 
Μην παίζεις (συνδέεις -  αποσυνδέεις) με τα ηχεία ,γιατί αν βγάζει τάση στην έξοδο ο ενισχυτής, υπάρχει κινδυνος να τα κάψεις.
Το κύκλωμα της Smart kit δεν το ξέρω,αλλά δεν βλέπω να αναφέρουν πουθενά στο site τους,για προστασία από DC, κάτι που αν όντως ισχύει, σημαίνει ότι θα κλείνει κανονικά το ρελέ εξόδου μετά από τον προκαθορισμένο χρόνο καθυστέρησης και θα εμφανίζεται και η όποια τάση (σε περίπτωση βλάβης) στην έξοδο, άρα  δεν θα υπάρχει και καμία προστασία των ηχείων από DC τάση.

----------


## FILMAN

> Aκουγα ενα τσακ τσακ.Αλλα αν το αφηνα συνδεδεμενο κανονικα δεν αγουγεται τιποτα


Μα εννοείται πως σε μόνιμη φάση το DC δεν ακούγεται, αν είχες αρκετό DC στην έξοδο ώστε να πετάει σπίθες το καλώδιο του ηχείου θα άκουγες ένα γερό "μπουμ" από το ηχείο τη στιγμή της σύνδεσης / αποσύνδεσης του καλωδίου, εκτός αν έχεις κάψει ήδη το woofer και το μόνο που ακούς είναι το τσακ - τσακ που λες από το tweeter (το οποίο δεν κινδυνεύει από το DC λόγω των πυκνωτών που περιέχει το crossover).

----------

ezizu (15-05-14)

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Oταν μου ειχαν ξανακαει δεν μου εκανε αυτα με τα τσακ τσακ και αν δεν κανω λαθος δεν νομιζω να ανοιγαν και τα ρελε

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Oχι το ηχειο παιζει κανονικα ακομα."Μπουμ" δεν μου ακουγεται παντως.Οπως σας ειπα μου εχει καει ολοκληρωμενο και ετυχε να καει το wooferaki που ειχα,οποτε ακουσα πως κανει το dc(ενας συνεχομενος  ηχος)που στην προκειμενη περιπτωση με αυτον τον ενισχυτη δεν μου το κανει

----------


## ezizu

Όταν βγάζει DC (σταθερής τιμής) ο ενισχυτής, ο ήχος που ακούγεται είναι μία φορά (αν ο ενισχυτής δεν  έχει κύκλωμα προστασίας από DC) και αυτή  είναι κατά την σύνδεση του ηχείου με την έξοδο του ενισχυτή, είτε μέσω του ρελέ εξόδου , είτε κατά την χειροκίνητη σύνδεση των καλωδίων του ηχείου με τις εξόδου του ενισχυτή. 
Στην συνέχεια εφόσον παραμείνει η σύνδεση ηχείου-ενισχυτή, ο κώνος του μεγαφώνου (woofer) θα παραμένει μετατοπισμένος, (μέσα ή έξω, ανάλογα την πολικότητα της DC τάσης ) από με την μηδενική / φυσιολογική του θέση κώνου και δεν θα ακούγεται κανένας ήχος (βέβαια με την προϋπόθεση  πάντα ότι η τάση εξόδου είναι καθαρά DC σταθερής τιμής) .

Μέτρα με πολύμετρο την τάση της εξόδου του ενισχυτή και γράψε μας το αποτέλεσμα της μέτρησης. 
Αυτό το κάνεις αν επιλέξεις στο πολύμετρο μέτρηση τάσης (Volt),σε κλίμακα  π.χ. 20 ή 200V (εκτός αν έχεις πολύμετρο με αυτόματη επιλογή κλίμακας), βάζοντας το μαύρο ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου στο (-)  της εξόδου και τον κόκκινο ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου στο (+) της  εξόδου του αντίστοιχου καναλιού.

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Το ξερω αυτο ezizu ,μου εχει τυχει με αλλον ενισχυτη που ξερω σιγουρα οτι δεν ειχε προστασια.(*ο κώνος του μεγαφώνου (woofer) θα παραμένει μετατοπισμένος, (μέσα ή έξω, ανάλογα την πολικότητα της DC τάσης ) από με την μηδενική / φυσιολογική του θέση κώνου και δεν θα ακούγεται κανένας ήχος* )Με αυτον εδω μου ειναι παραξενο γιατι απλα ειχα καψει εξοδους παλια ,αλλα ποτε δεν μου εμφανιζε dc στην εξοδο.Να στο πω ετσι πως το καταλαβαινω.Ενω ειχε τα stk καμμενα και δοκιμασα να βαλω ηχεια ,ενω ανοιγα τον ενισχυτη ακουγα τα ρελε να οπλιζουν αλλα δεν εκαναν τα ηχεια ενα μικρο "τσακ".Τα αλλαξα μετα και ολα κανονικα.Τωρα δεν ξερω γιατι μου το κανει πρωτη φορα ενω εχει καει το ενα ολοκληρομενο και αν εβγαλε προβλημα το smart kit 1112.Να σημειωσω οτι δεν γνωριζω ηλεκτρονικα ...Επισης αν μπορεις η καποιος αλλος α μου πει γιατι να κοπηκαν τα 2 ποδαρακια απο το ολοκληρομενο,ενω δεν εχω ξαναδει σε αλλο καμενο ολοκληρομενο κατι τετοιο.

----------


## ezizu

> http://s4.postimg.org/ttf3tmk71/DSC_0117.jpg το ολοκληρομενο.Επισης εχει και  τετοιο  smart kit http://www.smartkit.gr/loudspeaker-p...h-delay-m.html


Το ολοκληρωμένο έχει καταστραφεί και εννοείται ότι πρέπει να το αντικαταστίσεις. Τα πόδια 12,13 έχουν κοπεί επειδή τα διαπέρασε αρκετά υψηλό ρεύμα, προφανώς λόγω βραχυκυκλώματος του  τρανζίστορ εξόδου (για την αρνητική ημιπερίοδο) ,εσωτερικά του ολοκληρωμένου.
Στο πόδι 12 συνδέεται η αρνητική τροφοδοσία για το ολοκληρωμένο και το πόδι 13 είναι η έξοδος του ολοκληρωμένου.
Αφού όμως δεν γνωρίζεις από ηλεκτρονικά όπως γράφεις, είναι νομίζω καλύτερα να πας τον ενισχυτή για επισκευή σε κάποιον τεχνικό (ή ίσως σε κάποιον φίλο σου που έχει σχετικές γνώσεις).

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Ενοειται οτι θα το αλλαξω.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει βγαλει προβλημα και το smart kit?

----------


## ezizu

Θεωρητικά νομίζω όχι, δύσκολα μπορεί να πάθει ζημιά (αν έχει σχεδιαστεί σωστά και ιδιαίτερα σε τέτοιας τάξεως ισχύος ενισχυτές) ένα κύκλωμα καθυστέρησης/προστασίας ενισχυτή, αλλά καλό είναι να ελεγχθεί και αυτό το κύκλωμα .

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Για πε μου.Πανω σε αυτο το smart kit παρατηρω οτι εχει 2 αντιστασεις οι οποιες δεν ειναι συνδεδεμενες με την πλακετα ,μονο το ενα ποδαρακι τους ενω το αλλο ειναι στον αερα.Γινεται αυτο το πραγμα?Δες παραδειγμα εδω στην φωτο που εχω σημειωσει τα δυο ποδαρακια δεν ειναι συνδενδεμενα(οχι τα συγκεκριμενα)
http://postimg.org/image/w0esqvmtj/

----------


## ezizu

Στην συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία ,τα ποδαράκια των αντιστάσεων φαίνονται ότι είναι συνδεδεμένα.
Στην δικιά σου πλακέτα είναι στον αέρα;
Αυτές οι αντιστάσεις παρεμπιπτόντως πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να είναι συνδεδεμένες,επειδή μέσω αυτών των αντιστάσεων,με απλά λόγια, λαμβάνεται το σήμα εξόδου (κλάσμα της τάσης εξόδου) του ενισχυτή και στην συνέχεια οδηγείται στο κύκλωμα ελέγχου/προστασίας . Ανάλογα τώρα την τιμή της τάσης εξόδου,το κύκλωμα ελέγχου/προστασίας (η ευαισθησία του κυκλώματος ρυθμίζεται με ένα τρίμερ) αποκόπτει την έξοδο, μέσω του ρελέ.

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Δικο μου λαθος που δεν σου ειπα οτι το δικο μου smartkit 1112 δεν ειναι ιδιο με αυτο .Στην φωτο δεν ειναι αυτες οι αντιστασεις ,απλως παραδειγμα ειναι.Λοιπον ας ξεκινησουμε ενα ενα τα πραγματα .Πρωτου αλλαξω τα ολοκληρωμενα τα τορινα ,ανοιξα τον ενισχυτη και ειδα αυτες τις δυο αντιστασεις στον αερα.Αλλαζω τα ολοκληρωμενα και λεω στο φιλο μου να κολλησει τις αντιστασεις.Γινεται ο ενισχυτης ,τον ανοιγω ανοιγουν κανονικα τα ρελε .Οταν βαζω φωνη κλεινουν τα ρελε παλι .Τελικα αποσυνδεω τις αντιστασεις και δουλευει κανονικα .Ισχυει κατι τετοιο;Θα ανεβασω και φωτο.

----------


## ezizu

Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά, έχεις αλλάξει το ολοκληρωμένο,λειτουργεί κανονικά τώρα ο ενισχυτής, αλλά αν ανεβάσεις ένταση, απενεργοποιούνται τα ρελέ εξόδου από το αντίστοιχο κύκλωμα καθυστέρησης/προστασίας, σωστά; 
Σου έγραψα ότι η ευαισθησία του κυκλώματος καθυστέρησης/προστασίας (σμαρτ κιτ 1112) ρυθμίζεται (με το τρίμερ R8 ).
Ανέβασε φωτογραφίες.

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Να στο εξηγησω αλλιως.Εαν συνδεσω τις 2 αντιστασεις κλεινει ο ηχος και ακουγονται τα ρελε αν τις βγαλω λειτουργει κανονικα.Θελω να καταληξω στο οτι μου φανηκε περιεργο να ειναι βγαλμενες και ετσι βαζοντας τα καινουργια stk ειπα να συνδεσω και τις αντιστασεις,Θα ανεβασω σε λιγο φωτο

----------


## γιαννης_κ

http://postimg.org/image/kerptbax7
http://postimg.org/image/vgwsrr4zv
http://postimg.org/image/y9q0bs5cb
http://postimg.org/image/da9wka3nv

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Eιδες τις φωτο?

----------


## ezizu

Το πρώτο πράγμα,κατά την γνώμη μου, που είναι καλό να κάνεις, είναι να αντικαταστίσεις όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές που φαίνονται στις φωτογραφίες.
Από εκεί και πέρα, ξανά κόλλησε τις αντιστάσεις και ρύθμισε το τρίμερ (στην μεγαλύτερή του τιμή ) και παρατήρησε αν συνεχίζεται το πρόβλημα απενεργοποίησης των ρελέ στης μεγάλες εντάσεις ή αλλάζει κάπως συμπεριφορά το κύκλωμα καθυστέρησης /προστασίας.
Παρεπιμπτόντως το εγχειρίδιο/σχέδιο που συνοδεύει τα σμαρτ κιτ δεν το έχεις;
Μπορεί να γράφει κάποιο τρόπο που ρυθμίζεις το τρίμερ.

edit: Βρήκα το ηλεκτρονικό σχεδιάγραμμα του σμαρτ κιτ 1112, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σχεδιασμένο σαν κύκλωμα προστασίας από DC. Η σμαρτ κιτ βασικά, όπως αναφέρερει, προτείνει αυτό το κύκλωμα για προστασία των ηχείων από της επικίνδυνες κορυφές της τάσης εξόδου του ενισχυτή (peak) και ταυτόχρονα υπάρχει και η χρονική καθυστέρηση σύνδεσης των ηχείων, ώστε να αποφεύγονται οι ενοχλητικοί (και επικίνδυνοι για τα ηχεία) θόρυβοι κατά το power On/Off του ενισχυτή. 
Οπότε κόλλησε τις αντιστάσεις ,αντικατέστησε τους πυκνωτές ,άλλαξε την θέση στο τρίμερ και παρατήρησε αν αλλάξει συμπεριφορά το κύκλωμα.
Καλό είναι πάντως να προσαρμοστεί κάποιο κύκλωμα και για προστασία των ηχείων από DC τάση.

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Δεν το εχω.Το τριμερ ειναι αυτο το μαυρο...πως το αλλαζω τιμη?

----------


## ezizu

Το τρίμερ είναι το μαύρο κυκλικού σχήματος εξάρτημα, που βρίσκεται στην γωνία της πλακέτας ( δεξιότερα όπως διαβάζεις τα γράμματα SMART KIT). 
Βάζοντας ένα ίσιο μικρό κατσαβίδι στην υποδοχή με σχήμα βέλους, που βρίσκεται στο κέντρο του τρίμερ (στον εσωτερικό άσπρο δακτύλιο που είναι ο δρομέας του τριμερ) και περιστρέφοντας το κατσαβίδι προσεκτικά (προσοχή έχει αρχή και τέλος ο δρομέας, δεν περιστρέφεται συνέχεια 360 μοίρες), αλλάζει τιμή η αντίσταση.
Φτάνοντας με την περιστροφή (δεξιόστροφα-αριστερόστροφα) στις δύο τερματικές θέσεις, στην μια τερματική θέση είναι η μικρότερη τιμή αντίστασης (0 Ωμ) και προς την αντίθετη πλευρά, είναι η μεγαλύτερη τιμή αντίστασης (στην περίπτωσή σου 2,2KΩ) .

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Aν τις αφησω ετσι υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα(εφοσον τοσο καιρο μου δουλευει κανονικα ο ενισχυτης)?Πες μου και την δικια σου γνωμη για ποιο λογο καποιος να τις αφησε κομμενες(γιατι οταν τις πρωτοειδα ηταν σαν καποιος να τις ειχε κοψει με κοφτακι και οχι οπως τωρα που φαινονται στις φωτογραφιες)εκτος και αν μπορει να αλλαζει μονο του τιμη το τριμμερ

----------


## ezizu

Πρόβλημα για την λειτουργία του ενισχυτή δεν υπάρχει, απλά δεν θα υπάρχει η προστασία των ηχείων από τα peak του ενισχυτή .
Κατά την γνώμη μου το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα, όσο αφορά την προστασία των ηχείων από τα peak (όπως την αναφέρει η σμαρτ κιτ), δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο,ακριβέστερο άρα και ασφαλέστερο και εκτός αυτού, πρακτικά θα γίνεται ενοχλητικό να κόβεται ο ήχος από τα ηχεία, κάθε φορά που η στάθμη της τάσης εξόδου του ενισχυτή, υπερβεί μια προκαθορισμένη (μέσω του τρίμερ) τιμή.
Είναι όμως θεωρητικά ένα κύκλωμα προστασίας.

Μην ξεχνάμε όμως και ότι ο ενισχυτής βασίζεται σε ολοκληρωμένο τύπου STK, με ότι υπέρ ή κατά συνεπάγεται αυτό.
Για παράδειγμα, στα κατά είναι η σχετικά μέτρια ηχητική ποιότητα ήχου, ότι η χρήση του ενισχυτή δεν ενδείκνυται για υψηλές απαιτήσεις όπως π.χ. για πάρτυ όπου απαιτούνται μεγάλες και συνεχείς υψηλές στάθμες ήχου, οι μηδαμινές προστασίες εσωτερικά του ολοκληρωμένου κ.λ.π.
Στα υπέρ είναι η απλότητα της κατασκευής , η ευκολία στην κατασκευή /επισκευή του , σχετικά χαμηλό κόστος  κ.λ.π.

Θα πρότεινα να προσθέσεις τουλάχιστον ένα κύκλωμα για την προστασία των ηχείων σου από DC τάση (είτε κολλήσεις τις αντιστάσεις έτσι ώστε να λειτουργεί το κύκλωμα προστασίας από τα peak ,είτε όχι). 
Δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο θα καταφέρεις μόνο σου κάτι τέτοιο, εφόσον όπως έγραψες δεν έχεις γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών.

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Αν καταλαβα καλα αυτος που το εφτιαξε εκοψε τις αντιστασεις ωστε να μην του κλεινει ο ηχος.Oποτε να κολλησω τις αντιστασεις και να ρυθμισω το τριμμερ ωστε να μην κλεινει το τοσο ευκολα ο ενισχυτης?(ακομα και σε μικρη ενταση κλινει,εκτος και αν βγαλω το μπασο απο το equilizer τοτε παιζει)

----------

